
Crystal 0.8.0 - sdogruyol
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/crystal-lang/Voz9wDlpvao
======
EvenThisAcronym
Compare this to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10023413)
or
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10187596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10187596)
and tell me that HN doesn't have a severe Rust/Javascript bias.

------
kitwalker12
really enjoyed crystal lang's ruby-like syntax.

